# Teardrop's Pedigree Analysis from ADBA (long read but worth it ;)



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Just thought Id share this with yall.. This was posted in the Spring 2010 Issue of the ADBA Gazette..










ADBA Pedigree Analysis

Falin's ACE Bam Bam's Teardrop is the product of a half brother to a half sister mating (linebreeding)with both parents being sired by Tipton's Bam Bam. In addition Teardrop's parents are also first cousins as the paternal and maternal grand dams are full sisters. Line Breeding using the half brother to half sister style of breeding is a favorite style of many prominent breeders. They select dogs with an outstanding sire in common, but out of different dams, in order to concentrate the genes of this outstanding into the resulting litter. Because of the close relationship of Teardrop's sire and dam, half brother/sister as well as first cousins, it can be said that he is the product of a double line breeding.
Both of ACE Bam Bam's Teardrop's parents as well as his paternal grand dam have achieved titles of excellence competing in weight pulling competition with the ADBA Inc. Weight pulling titles are indicated by the ACE or A/A designation in front of the individual dog's name.
Teardrop's sire and dam, Falin's A/A III Lugnut and Falin's A/A III Baby Cooperhead are the result of an outcross breeding. The definition of an outcross breeding is the mating of purebred dogs within the same breed that are relatively unrelated. Many breeders will choose to make an outcross breeding to bring into their bloodline a trait or quality that is absent or lacking. Many times, an outcross will produce dogs that are "better" than each of the original lines. This is refered to as "hybrid vigor". On the downside, many times the uniformity and predictability of traits within the litter are compromised as an outcross breeding widens the gene pool by introducing new gene combinations in each pup's genetic pool. Lugnut and Cooperhead's sire and dam are unrelated but come down from similar lines.
Tipton's Bam Bam, Teardrop's paternal and maternal grand sire is the product of a mother to son mating. Breeders use the mother to son style of inbreeding to concentrate the positive traits of an outstanding brood bitch into the resulting offspring. When breeders choose to inbreed using a mother to son mating the quality of the individual dog and the common dam is very important. All of the dog's traits, both good and bad will become fixed within the bloodline as inbreeding narrows the gene pool by increasing the number of identical gene pairs (homozygous gene) within the dog's genetic pool. The dogs in the inbred litter will possess the trait themselves as well as pass on the gene for the trait 100% of the time to their offspring. Prominent bloodlines indentified in the pedigree of Tipton's Bam Bam include the Sasselli Grapevine and the dogs from the Old Family Red Nose strain by breeders Storms, Lar-San, Larum and Martin's Caesar. Caesar was bred by Vera Storms and sold to Martin P. Vusich, owner of Tufftown Kennels. He was a popular stud used in the California area in the 70's. The prominent bloodlines found in his pedigree are the Hemphill, Archer and Heinzel lines. The Sasselli Grapevine Kennel is based on the Watchdog/Courturier bloodline.
Teardrop's grand dams Falin's ACE Red Ruby and Malone's Red Reno are also the result of a mother to son mating (inbreeding). Prominent bloodlines identified in the seven generation pedigree of these females are dogs from the Old Family Red Nose strain from breeders Creed, Wise, Williams, Storms, and Mary Hammond from Sarona Kennels, as well as the Patrick and Sorrells lines. The Old Family Red Nose strain was developed by breeders using many of the dogs imported from Ireland into the United States from the 1850's to the 1920's.William J. Lightner is the man usually credited with formulating a predominately red nose strain in the United States. Lightner dogs became the foundation of many of the Old Family Red Nose bloodlines bred by modern breeders today. The Patrick bloodline is based on two foundation studs, Patrick's Tombstone and Indian Bolio. Tombstone was sired by the well know stud, Maloney's Toot. Toot was out of Carver's Black Widow sired directly by Tudor's Spike. Indian Bolio is a line bred dog 50% from Carver's Black Widow and her sister Carver's Judy. These outstanding brood bitches were 1/4 Tudor's Dibo and 3/4 Williams' bloodline.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's freaking outstanding info! Great read Jessie, and thanks so much for sharing. Exciting to know a dog's history, and get a little biology lesson in the process lol.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very cool!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

good read , very good


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bangin read girl!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks yall  i thought yall would enjoy it


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> That's freaking outstanding info! Great read Jessie, and thanks so much for sharing. Exciting to know a dog's history, *and get a little biology lesson in the process lol*.


i bet they do this for the uneducated, in regards to genetics. i talk to a lot of people at obedience class, like 100+ people and very few understand genetics in dogs, especially after documentaries about pure breed dogs.

nice dog circle and the history was a treat too.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent read. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cool! Is that the same teardrop in your signature? Just wondering I didn't know your name was sarah, lol. VERY interesting read, thanks for sharing


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ames said:


> cool! Is that the same teardrop in your signature? Just wondering I didn't know your name was sarah, lol. VERY interesting read, thanks for sharing


Josh and sarah were friends of ours.. they had teardrop as a pup.. yes its the same one in my siggy


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> Josh and sarah were friends of ours.. they had teardrop as a pup.. yes its the same one in my siggy


HAHAHA thanks for explaining, I thought it was but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Was just re reading those ADBA Gazettes the other day...now I can say I know someone famous!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Was just re reading those ADBA Gazettes the other day...now I can say I know someone famous!!!


i often sit and read the older ones..lol..


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE=zohawn;524092]i bet they do this for the uneducated, in regards to genetics. i talk to a lot of people at obedience class, like 100+ people and very few understand genetics in dogs, especially after documentaries about pure breed dogs.[/QUOTE]

No doubt I find a lot of people don't know about genetics.

I saw the analysis when they were 1st new and thought why pay for something you can do yourself.


----------

